# Took On The Front Cap Issue This Weekend



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

I decided to tackle trying to restore some luster to my ugly front cap this weekend. I have been having the same issue many of the brown cap owners are experiencing. I've seen folks accuse guys of lack of maintenance, etc. That's not it. Mine has been washed, waxed regularly but just continued to get worse. The before picture does no justice, it was ugly. I was at the point of getting aggressive with it or repainting. Aggressive turned out to be a fairly successful option. I purchased some Meguiars one step compound, cleaner wax and some 2000 grit sandpaper just in case. The cleaner wax didn't even phase the stuff. I then moved to the compound with moderate success but it left a good bit behind. I resorted to wet sanding with the 2000. That was the ticket. NO pressure, just let the paper do the work and it slowly worked itself out. Then back to the compound, the cleaner wax and 3 coats of collonite paste wax. I've used it for years and have grown partial to it. I can live with the results. It isn't perfect but it's a far departure from where it was. I did find a few light cracks in the fiberglass so I will get a good synthetic sealer next. Now I can enjoy some leisure time since I won't get angry every time I drive up to the site......


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

kobuyashi said:


> I decided to tackle trying to restore some luster to my ugly front cap this weekend. I have been having the same issue many of the brown cap owners are experiencing. I've seen folks accuse guys of lack of maintenance, etc. That's not it. Mine has been washed, waxed regularly but just continued to get worse. The before picture does no justice, it was ugly. I was at the point of getting aggressive with it or repainting. Aggressive turned out to be a fairly successful option. I purchased some Meguiars one step compound, cleaner wax and some 2000 grit sandpaper just in case. The cleaner wax didn't even phase the stuff. I then moved to the compound with moderate success but it left a good bit behind. I resorted to wet sanding with the 2000. That was the ticket. NO pressure, just let the paper do the work and it slowly worked itself out. Then back to the compound, the cleaner wax and 3 coats of collonite paste wax. I've used it for years and have grown partial to it. I can live with the results. It isn't perfect but it's a far departure from where it was. I did find a few light cracks in the fiberglass so I will get a good synthetic sealer next. Now I can enjoy some leisure time since I won't get angry every time I drive up to the site......


Kobuysashi, I think you are definitely on to something here. I just did a test area on my front cap with your method and I see improvement. Did you use a machine buffer for the compound or rub it out by hand?


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

nvsteve said:


> I decided to tackle trying to restore some luster to my ugly front cap this weekend. I have been having the same issue many of the brown cap owners are experiencing. I've seen folks accuse guys of lack of maintenance, etc. That's not it. Mine has been washed, waxed regularly but just continued to get worse. The before picture does no justice, it was ugly. I was at the point of getting aggressive with it or repainting. Aggressive turned out to be a fairly successful option. I purchased some Meguiars one step compound, cleaner wax and some 2000 grit sandpaper just in case. The cleaner wax didn't even phase the stuff. I then moved to the compound with moderate success but it left a good bit behind. I resorted to wet sanding with the 2000. That was the ticket. NO pressure, just let the paper do the work and it slowly worked itself out. Then back to the compound, the cleaner wax and 3 coats of collonite paste wax. I've used it for years and have grown partial to it. I can live with the results. It isn't perfect but it's a far departure from where it was. I did find a few light cracks in the fiberglass so I will get a good synthetic sealer next. Now I can enjoy some leisure time since I won't get angry every time I drive up to the site......


Kobuysashi, after two days of hard work using your method I can report that my front cap which was badly discolored is now looking presentable again, as you say not perfect but a vast improvement, no longer ashamed of it. The only thing I did a little different was to use 1200 grit paper wrapped over a soft square applicator pad, using a 50% solution of dish soap and water in a spray bottle to keep the paper and surface of the cap wet. As you said don't apply pressure just keep working it. I then used liquid rubbing compound and liquid wax. My arms are killing me but well worth it!
To those who are having fading issues on the front cap, I heartily recommend trying this method if you can't stand looking at it any longer.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I noticed some fading spots on my front cap (2014 250RS) near the room seam. I made a trip to my dealer (Sprads RV, Reno, NV). He suggested using Meguiars Oxidation Remover and then applying a couple coats of Meguiars Gold Paste Wax. He also suggested I continue washing and waxing which I have been.

The fading disappeared. I hope by continuing this method the fading will cease. Any new fading for either of you?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

I've kept my camper washed and waxed since I got it two years ago and I still developed this fading badly. I am waiting to hear hear back from Keystone to see if they will do anything about it.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

kobuyashi - swinging through Kansas anytime soon? Like another "test-case" to work your magic on?


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

TimU said:


> kobuyashi - swinging through Kansas anytime soon? Like another "test-case" to work your magic on?


Yes I've had some oxidation re-appear after sitting outside all winter. However it wasn't bad, and I was able to get it shined up again using only hand applied Meguire's liquid cleaner wax. I think it's manageable now, I may try the Meguire
s oxidation remover next time if I can find it.


----------

